# dahdi and digium TDM2400



## amfree (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi!

I have:

FreeBSD 9.1 amd64
asterisk 1.8
dahdi-2.4.0rc5_6
dahdi-kmod-2.4.0rc5_6

The TDM400 card (compatible with Digium) works without problems. The task is to put the card TDM2400 compatible 100% with Digium. If a man works, write, what could be the problem?


----------



## amr (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello!

Check this out it might help http://svn.digium.com/svn/dahdi/freebsd/trunk/README.FreeBSD
Also you can contact Max

Regards,
Amr


----------



## amfree (Apr 11, 2013)

*H*ow to contact Max?


----------



## amr (Apr 12, 2013)

His email address on the above link which I've sent earlier.

Good luck!


----------

